# Same car, different look



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I had one of the deluxe hubcaps on my '64 commit suicide a couple of weeks ago...










......so I bought a set of dog dish caps for fairly reasonable..... I had been thinking of doing this for a while. I still need to find another deluxe cap to replace the dead one, but I reallly like the change in the look of the car. Completely different personality. It went from this......










To this.....










I like it!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

(I had one of the deluxe hubcaps on my '64 commit suicide a couple of weeks ago...)

So what did it do try a parachute jump with out the chute and how fast were you going?? I Like it both ways but then it is a 64...:cheers..Les


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

FNG69 said:


> So what did it do try a parachute jump with out the chute and how fast were you going?? I Like it both ways but then it is a 64...:cheers..Les


Haha. Nothing that exciting..............

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/sucks-33439/


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

That does suck!! Think all I have is my set of 4, but will look around tonight once the heat starts to let up..Les


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

That would be appreciated. Thanks!

Funny how there are no jokes on the forum to the Canadians about the weather between May and September. 76 deg and 70% humidity today :cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just back from Portland GTOAA Nationals!! Man wish I could have brought the weather with me. It was a great show got to see lots of new cars. But it was a drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the dog-dishes, especially with the rims painted to match your interior. Xtra sharp. Adds a load of color to that white exterior that the full covers just could'nt do. On a white car it just works. 

I do still like the spinners though, two different looks for your car.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i gotta say, i didnt know what to expect when i started reading. turns out i like the dog dish better. good looking ride!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Al, The dog dishes look sweet! eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. I can't decide which looks better. Both look excellent!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I think the deluxe hubcaps look better. But that does look unique with the red wheels to match your interior. A little nicer than dogdish caps on black (or white) wheels. Looks nice.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> I love the dog-dishes, especially with the rims painted to match your interior. Xtra sharp. Adds a load of color to that white exterior that the full covers just could'nt do. On a white car it just works.


The original color was Starlight Black. Eventually it will be going back to that. When that happens, I'll need to find some Hurst rims


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Hurst FTW!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I never thought I'd say it but the dishes look PUSS! Verry nice.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think the red wheels and white letters really bring it home. IMO the deluxe caps could use some white walls.


----------

